# Transfer to Edge



## ThurstonOR

I have a Tivo Premiere XL that I am replacing with an Edge. I was told that I had to utilize Tivo Online to transfer my old recordings to the Edge. However, the transfer interface is not working properly. I choose the To and From units, select All Recordings and hit Transfer. The pop up Transfer window disappears but nothing happens. I also cannot scroll beyond the first grouping of programs to select individual shows. Both Tivo's are on the same network. Both have been restarted and reconnected to the same Wifi and to Tivo. I have used 2 different browsers. I have deleted cookies in the browsers. All of those suggestions were from numerous contacts with tech support. Nothing seems to help.

I was told by one tech that they are having a problem with the internet interface which is not allowing the scrolling down to see all of the recordings, but selecting All Recordings would actually get them. Nope.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Steve

I remember the last time I did this, there was a lag of a few minutes before the shows to be copied hit the To Do List of the target box. Did you check the Edge TDL, to see if any of the shows populated?


----------



## ThurstonOR

Steve said:


> I remember the last time I did this, there was a lag of a few minutes before the shows to be copied hit the To Do List of the target box. Did you check the Edge TDL, to see if any of the shows populated?


Yes. I have waited hours and repeated the process multiple times over multiple days.


----------



## SilentTuba

I just did this a few weeks ago (from a Roamio to an Edge) and had no issues at all. I did it in small batches, though; 4-5 recordings at a time. It was tedious, but it worked. Hope you get it sorted out!


----------



## ThurstonOR

I would try the 4-5 recordings at a time if the website were working properly. I can only see 1 screen of shows to select from. 

Does anyone from Tivo monitor this forum and want to comment?


----------



## Phil_C

You can scroll down while on the TiVo Online Web page, and more shows will populate.

The transfer issue was fixed sometime ago. I was able to transfer from my Premiere to Bolt with no problems. More recently, the Bolt failed and I got a renewed Edge. I still had the Premiere, so I transferred everything to the Edge.

I can't verify there is not some temporary issue now with TiVo Online because I no longer have the Premiere hooked up.


----------



## ThurstonOR

Phil_C said:


> You can scroll down while on the TiVo Online Web page, and more shows will populate.
> 
> The transfer issue was fixed sometime ago. I was able to transfer from my Premiere to Bolt with no problems. More recently, the Bolt failed and I got a renewed Edge. I still had the Premiere, so I transferred everything to the Edge.
> 
> I can't verify there is not some temporary issue now with TiVo Online because I no longer have the Premiere hooked up.


Thanks for the response. However, there is definitely a problem with the website. I can't scroll down to see more shows. I have used different browsers, cleared my cache, logged out and back in with no change. I have been attempting this since the end of December.

Honestly, as much as I love the Tivo product, being a customer for over 20 years, and love the speed that the Edge has over my Premiere, I am overall dissatisfied with Tivo not fixing this problem and despise the Edge interface. I also have a Bolt which is very fast and has the previous version of interface. The Edge is harder to navigate, for example having to actually use the Back button instead of the arrow, loss of the Thumbs Up/Down feature, lack of folders with Green dot for new and Red dot for recording, newest recordings at the top, etc.

If Tivo would fix the website for transferring programs and give customers an option for the old interface on the unit itself, I would again sing their praises. Until then....

Tivo chat room monitor, feel free to comment.


----------



## Rionda

Is it true you can no longer use Thums up or down?? tried reaching out on the Live chat but now I am wondering if this will be our last tivo....


----------



## ThurstonOR

Rionda said:


> Is it true you can no longer use Thums up or down?? tried reaching out on the Live chat but now I am wondering if this will be our last tivo....


Definitely it is not available with the Edge. Tivo confirmed to me that it is no longer part of the platform. VERY big bummer.


----------



## Bruc

ThurstonOR, I don't have an Edge. Is it possible on the Edge to view shows stored on the Premiere? In other words, is it possible to go to MY SHOWS on the Edge, then select Device and choose Premiere and select a show on the Premier to view on the Edge? (I believe the onscreen user interface for an Edge is different than my Bolt (I never upgraded to the "new experience".)
When I do that with my Bolt and select shows on a Roamio, I get the option to "transfer" or "view". I select "transfer" and the show is copied to my Bolt, then I delete it from the Roamio once the transfer is completed. 
I transferred over 100 shows by using this method when the online.tivo.com web site for transfers did not seem to be reliable. Once I got the rhythm using the remote control to select a show, transfer, then select the next show, transfer repeatedly, I could select 30 shows in just a few minutes. Then I'd wait an hour and if all the transfers were done, I'd select the next 30 shows to transfer. It was 100% reliable method for transferring recorded shows and was done with no web interface, just direct transfer from Roamio to Bolt.


----------



## kdmorse

ThurstonOR said:


> Thanks for the response. However, there is definitely a problem with the website. I can't scroll down to see more shows. I have used different browsers, cleared my cache, logged out and back in with no change. I have been attempting this since the end of December.


You have to fiddle with the screen size until a scroll bar appears. I can't recall the specifics, but at some resolutions, with the window (I think) maximized, it just won't appear. Bigger, Smaller, Maximize, Unmaximize, mouse wheel up, down, etc... Basically, poke it until the scroll bar appears, and then you can infinity scroll down.

It's a known thing, you're not imagining it.

That doesn't really solve your real transfer problem though.


----------



## RedBeerd

I needed to enable the Network Remote Control setting then I was able to use http://online.tivo.com/start/transfer to transfer my programs.

Goto Menu -> Settings -> Remote, CableCard, & Devices
Network Remote Control [Allowed]

-Good Luck


----------

